# College student defends himself and others



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

A friend emailed me this news story, just thought I'd share. I hope this link works, I'm horrible at this!

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/19365762/detail.html


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

yep it works,that would be a scary deal


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow! I wish we could hear more stories like this in the news.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Heck of a story.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

wow... intense great job handling the situation, does anyone know if they caught the other guy?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting this.

Here's the story (just in case):


> College Student Shoots, Kills Home Invader
> 
> Posted: 4:53 pm EDT May 4, 2009Updated: 6:41 pm EDT May 4, 2009
> COLLEGE PARK, Ga. -- A group of college students said they are lucky to be alive and they're thanking the quick-thinking of one of their own. Police said a fellow student shot and killed one of two masked me who burst into an apartment.
> ...


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Great article. 

Out here, in LibbyLand? They'd have made the perp a martyr, if they ever ran a 'good gun story' like that. Wich they won't. Cuz guns 'r baaaad, mkay? 

I love reading these stories, and others in colums like the Armed Citizen, esp when Mr. Perp gets his dues and no longer has the oppertunity to repeat (which most do). 

:smt023


----------



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, I am SOOOO surprised that this story didnt make national media. This country is so F'ed up. The only time we hear about a shooting is when it was a bad sittuation that makes guns seem bad and all gun owners seem like they are criminals. I would just love to see some of these liberals in this same situation, and after they have been raped repeatedly, shot and left for dead lets see if any of them would have liked to have had a gun. Truly i wish nothing like this would ever happen again, but it will, so the question is will you be prepared to defend yourself and those that you love.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

awesome story


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

amazing story and i'm glad all the innocent people are safe.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

theres been a bunch of breakins and armed robberies at the university closest to mine, its about 15 minutes away. im glad that nothing like that has happened at my school recently but it has made me think about that type of thing happening to me and it has made me much more vigilant about keeping my door locked and being careful who i open it for. i hope i never get into a situation, but itll be helpful that ive gone over the scenario in my head


----------

